# can any anyone answer this?



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I see from the latest Autocruise adverts that the base vehicle for A class models seems to now be the Fiat. Is it correct Autocrusie have dropped the use of Peugeot base vehicles despite the problems aired on this site about Fiat Ducato X/250 ?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Looks like you have the "scoop" on this one. Shame there is no Top Gear version for the motorhome industry!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scoop*

Hi

This is a scoop on two scores - Fiat and an Autocruise A Class!

Where did you see the info?

Russell


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Certainly looking at the Autocruise website the base vehicle is now Fiat. Makes sense as they can now use the buying power of Swift rather than negotiating separately with Peugeot. The 2.3 130 bhp Fiat engine is possibly better that the 120bhp Peugeot, and Fiat base vehicles are possibly cheaper than Peugeot therefore keeping prices down.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Don't know the answer to your question but it makes no difference anyway. Fiat and Peugeot vans are virtually identical, built in the same factory in Italy. All the "issues" with the Fiat X250 also apply to the Peugeot version. 

Trevor


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I do not think you Trevor are correct in saying that the base vehicles are identical having spoken with a Peugeot Citroen mechanic. The engine is not similar but Fiat make the electrical parts which upset me when the engine temp gauge packed up after one month from new.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi duds

Well I did say "virtually identical"  Some versions use the same engine and some are different engines. Otherwise they are the same van built in the same factory.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I had hoped that by now Swift would have posted a reply to my original question?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

duds said:


> I had hoped that by now Swift would have posted a reply to my original question?


If you want an answer why don't you contact them?????????


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

Duds

I have seen your post. I will check my facts tomorrow and let you know.

Regards

Kath


----------



## chic1 (Nov 12, 2008)

looking at auto cruise website last week noticed they can now offer peugeot and fiat or was it in a motorhome advert cant remember,gettin old


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

duds said:


> I see from the latest Autocruise adverts that the base vehicle for A class models seems to now be the Fiat. Is it correct Autocrusie have dropped the use of Peugeot base vehicles despite the problems aired on this site about Fiat Ducato X/250 ?


Duds

Just to confirm Autocruise have not dropped Peugeot.

Kath


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I recall seeing a Fiat base Autocruise back at the Shepton Mallet Show, or it may even have been earlier at Stratford-upon-Avon.

Harvey


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Kath, you say Autocruise have not dropped Peugeot as base vehicle, thank goodness, but is there a choice then on each model or how does it work now and is the price the same ?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*

Duds

I need to sit down with Peter to understand the situation before I can give you a proper answer.

He is out and about at the moment so it will be a few days before I come back to you.

regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

duds said:


> Kath, you say Autocruise have not dropped Peugeot as base vehicle, thank goodness, but is there a choice then on each model or how does it work now and is the price the same ?


Autocruise are built mainly on Peugeot but the supply of Peugeots is erratic and is very much governed by their LCV commitments so as we have access to Fiat we will sometimes build on Fiats if an order stipulates peugeot and we only have Fiats available than we will always contact the dealer.Peter.


----------

